# Dr. Tax UFILE



## kid5022 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi, just want to ask has anyone tried UFILE with Dr. Tax, its free for student and people with less than $20k Income. I fit into the student category, just wondering if its safe, and want some feedback. Like the saying goes "If its too good to be true it usually is". Thanks so much.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

as long as your not using a mac... studiotax is free for everyone (they accept donations) I used them last year and I will again this year... I haven't used ufile by Dr tax before but the cra has a list of various accredited netfile tax programs on their website and a bunch of them are free for lower income/ seniors /students. I'd think if Dr tax is on the cra's list (they are )they're more than likely safe to use just make sure you don't have any of the restrictions for the free filing

http://www.netfile.gc.ca/crtfdsftwr-eng.html


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I use Ufile Online every year since TurboTax wanted to limit their licence to 2 filings (since tax year 2006). Very good and stable. Go for it.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I use Ufile every year as well, although I buy the CD version instead of using the online one. I'm a big fan of Ufile.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

kcowan said:


> I use Ufile Online every year since TurboTax wanted to limit their licence to 2 filings (since tax year 2006). Very good and stable. Go for it.


Just so you know, TurboTax allows at least 8 returns. The customer backlash to the striction in 2006 was so fierce that Intuit dropped it for the next year. I was one of those customers who tried UFile that year. The drawback with UFile is that it doesn't support the forms method.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Ufile does keep a complete record of what forms you entered last year. So it is a matter of deselecting ones that are no longer applicable. Having done the work the first year, it was easy doing it in subsequent years. TurboTax has better tax help if you are complicated.


----------



## kaleb0 (Apr 26, 2011)

I generally do our taxes twice, once with UFile and once with TurboTax, you only have to pay to actually get a sendable return. I do them twice because we often have funny situations (Freelance Income, out of province or out of country income, etc.) and I like to make sure the numbers all add up to the same dollar amount in both pieces of software as a sort of check to make sure I didn't make any mistakes in terms of using the software. I do find that TurboTax is easier to use - they describe things in a much easier to understand way than UFile does and break things down in to more yes-or-no type of interview questions rather than making you choose from sometimes confusing options. With that said, I'll generally file with UFile once I am sure the numbers are all correct as it is generally cheaper.

I'm paranoid about making mistakes so I probably take longer to do our taxes than most people do.


----------



## netfileexpert (Feb 29, 2012)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Just so you know, TurboTax allows at least 8 returns. The customer backlash to the striction in 2006 was so fierce that Intuit dropped it for the next year. I was one of those customers who tried UFile that year. The drawback with UFile is that it doesn't support the forms method.



This may be considered a drawback to some but for people who do not know the forms, UFile's method is better. Unlike other products, UFile will calculate all credits and transfers automatically (including pension splitting and tuition transfers). UFile also has new a feature this year that allows users to verify entries on the tax form and flag that amounts are ok or need review.


----------



## netfileexpert (Feb 29, 2012)

*UFile really is FREE for students*



kid5022 said:


> Hi, just want to ask has anyone tried UFILE with Dr. Tax, its free for student and people with less than $20k Income. I fit into the student category, just wondering if its safe, and want some feedback. Like the saying goes "If its too good to be true it usually is". Thanks so much.




It is not too good to be true. UFile ONLINE is free for students regardless of their income level. There is information about it on this page:
http://www.drtax.ca/en/UFile/tips-and-tools/UFilefreefiling.aspx


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

kcowan said:


> Ufile does keep a complete record of what forms you entered last year. So it is a matter of deselecting ones that are no longer applicable. Having done the work the first year, it was easy doing it in subsequent years. TurboTax has better tax help if you are complicated.


I've been using Ufile every year (software download or CD purchase depending on my mood) since I re-patriated in 2006 and find it is just fine. Just need to get used to a new interface and after the first year, it is easy to use. 

I used to use the predecessor Quick Tax (to Turbo Tax) in the '90s but the arrogance of 2006 permanently turned me off. Adios....


----------

